# Training Schedule



## Koga-Shinobi (Oct 10, 2002)

As a beginner in the field of MA, I've been looking at a number of styles to start. The one that really sticks out to me is AIkido. In our area I found a dojo that teaches Yoshinkan Aikido...brilliant!!

The down side is that they only have 1 1/2 classes a week. By this I mean, they meet 2x a week, but one class is pure Aikido (2 hours Monday and 1 hour Sunday), and the other is Aikijutsu (2 hours Wednesday and 1 hour Sunday). They feel that cross-training between the two is beneficial in overall development ans also more from a self-defense aspect...and as a result they cross-train between the two, instead of just focussing on one art.

Now I'm quite happy with this, since both styles interest me, and I get to say I train in 2 MA styles (childish I know )..which BTW are graded seperately. I'm just concerned that cross-training may result in me progressing in Aikido (my primary interest) at a slower pace, even though Aikido and Aikijutsu complement each other well.

The alternative is to go to another dojo and train Aikido straight, 2x a week. But then I lose out on the Aikijitsu which I dont know too much about, but which sounds pretty interesting.

What're your thought? Please help.


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 10, 2002)

:asian: 

In my humble opinion, and based on expose to other arts besides Aikido, I would recommend doing both.  Yoshinkan is a realistic form of self-defense, and I'm certain the aikijujitsu training will only add to your skills.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 10, 2002)

:asian: 

You may also want to consider taking up Iaido, and Tai chi.  Surprisingly enough each of these compliments the other and will serve to teach better balance, weight shifting and fluidity of movement.

Both Iaido and Tai chi will serve to enhance learning how to clear the mind and acquire Mushin Muso [mind of no mind - conscious but without presupposed thoughts or ego - a minor paraphrase if you will]

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Yari (Oct 11, 2002)

I think you should concentrate on 1 style for a couple of years, then try something besides it. There's going to be small differences, and to be able to really see which is the best, you have to practice one for a while to get a good reference point.


/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 11, 2002)

:asian: 

Hi Yari:

As an acquaintenance would say: "Remember your audience."  So to with someone just entering into the world of Martial Arts.  Get grounded in one style, but don't let anyone close your eyes to others.

How are things over on your side of the pond? 

Larry

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Oct 11, 2002)

It's great, thanks old_sempai.

But getting colder and wetter.

Putting on that gi, when it's been in the car all day is one of lifes harder obsticals   With this weather I get goose bumps each time. It's nearly come to a point that I don't feel normal with out it ( one of the minor effects of doing MA)....  

How about you? Digging in for the winter?

/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 11, 2002)

Still involved with building a bridge, upgraded the design by adding 3 more I beams - figure it should hold a minimum of 30 tons, plus the existing structure will be left in place underneath the new one.  Laying I beams on top of the old open grate bridge and clamping them in place on top of Lignum Vitae hard wood.  Cant dig out the old bridge because of environmental issues [natural trout stream - DEP & EPA permits, etc.]  But, I am getting in wood for the fireplace - and now have 2 snow blowers ready to run...  better close for now - soemone might get upset about the use of this format... 

So to stay with the format went to a Don Angier Seminar a couple weeks back, very talented man, and very knowledgable in his art.

Regards

:asian:


----------

